# Enneagram Subtypes as Elements



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Self Preservation 4. Meh, I'll take it.


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

The Scorched Earth said:


> What types would you identify with smoldering ash that's almost always burning within and occasionally spews out fire?


Sexual 1, Self-Preservation 8w9, possibly Social-last 4


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I relate strongly to fire, others here have told me that I'm earth but...I don't really see it.

Relate least to wind, 7 might not be a good fit lol

Actually, I used to have a vague theory which I still kinda like where 2 is actually the most concerned with wind, maybe out of touch with it, as it represents Holy Will/freedom...also breath...I was noting that breath or wind is a common character in type 2 songs and stories...

But I think as something external. I don't identify with wind.

Maybe these kinds of winds, not super airy wind, personified _wind_, fatey wind:






_He'll leave nothing but only to hear him
I've seen the tall trees bend low when his mighty winds blow
And that's all the more reason I fear him
_





_I am the voice in the wind and the pouring rain
I am the voice of your hunger and pain
I am the voice that always is calling you
I am the voice, I will remain_

...if that makes sense?

I would type myself like...Fire/Earth/Water/Wind or something like that.

edit: I guess the thing is that wind is the one that scares me the most, it feels very impersonal, there's nothing to hold onto (which I guess is 2ish)
Fire is hot (too hot, but that's the point), earth is manageable, water is...alive...wind feels the most disconnected.

But this is stupid rambling 

edit ii: obviously usually fire or water is more dangerous than wind, not actually scared of wind...
But if I had to die by one of these elements, I'd rather burn to death, or be absorbed into the earth, or drown somewhere at the edge of the world, than be blown away by the wind.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

The Night's Queen said:


> I relate strongly to fire, others here have told me that I'm earth but...I don't really see it.
> 
> Relate least to wind, 7 might not be a good fit lol


Lol, I was actually thinking "what about wind?" >_>

Also the Voice song is nice.

I remember thinking earth for myself. Although with something like this, it's easy to find an argument for each element. But see myself as earth most consistently. Thinking less "wholesome" earth, though. Something like this maybe:





Although now I'm considering if air could work for me.

Not related to that, but now I'm thinking this song feels very "air"




(Think Marina is Social too so that's fitting)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Distortions said:


> Lol, I was actually thinking "what about wind?" >_>
> 
> Also the Voice song is nice.


Yeah idk what to do now
I wrote a whole like novella about a girl who was in love with the North Wind, I always really liked that idea
So there's something about wind that means something to me, idk :/


> I remember thinking earth for myself. Although with something like this, it's easy to find an argument for each element. But see myself as earth most consistently. Thinking less "wholesome" earth, though. Something like this maybe:


Ooooohhh I've never heard this song but I really like it, and it does feel very...dark earth
(Nightwish in general for some reason, I always like when I hear but I never listen to, should change that)

I think earth makes the most sense for you, especially with this 'unwholesome earth' angle which I'd never considered










(I mean, I tend to think of earth as some sort of flower child Radagastish thing, but now I can see it as something more like


















(Actually, couldn't find the pictures that explained what I was looking for, but...something like that)



> Although now I'm considering if air could work for me.
> 
> Not related to that, but now I'm thinking this song feels very "air"
> 
> ...


Yes, that makes a lot of sense


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

The Night's Queen said:


> Yeah idk what to do now
> I wrote a whole like novella about a girl who was in love with the North Wind, I always really liked that idea
> So there's something about wind that means something to me, idk :/


Nice.

Granted, there's a difference between being something, and being in love with it.

Fire being in love with air can work, lol.

Although I was talking with another person, who _really _strikes me as an "air"-type, and they said fire for themselves. (Although I don't know them irl and from what they say about themselves they're feisty I guess. Still.) They seemed to be thinking of AtLA's take on the elements, though, and I don't want to be stuck on those interpretations because they feel too limiting. And there's a lot you can do with the elements.

I mean, with fire you can have something like this for example:








Or something like this:









Was also thinking what elements I associated with my characters, and thought wind made sense for one... not so much in a Marina way, but something like this:




(Makes me think of air, at least)



> Ooooohhh I've never heard this song but I really like it, and it does feel very...dark earth
> (Nightwish in general for some reason, I always like when I hear but I never listen to, should change that)


I actually used to listen to them a lot more, so I'm not as into them as I used to be, but some songs I still like. And recently I got into this song again (and made this playlist *cough* though it's somewhat embarrassing.)

(Also I didn't think of Te Ka lol. That was a nice twist, though. Not necessarily in a "holy shit, I didn't see that coming"-way. Just thematically.)

(Now I'm trying to think what secondary element would fit. Maybe water... I mean, I was just considering air, but might be more something I can be attracted to. Which doesn't make me feel so Head-y^^


----------

